

6 Popular Ideas That Fail - riffraff
http://www.digitaltonto.com/2011/6-popular-ideas-that-fail/

======
_pius
_“Nobody ever gets fired for buying IBM” was once a popular belief that seems
quaint now. It’s hard to imagine that people used to buy IBM products simply
because they were so dominant._

People still do the equivalent of this all the time ... that mindset is hardly
a thing of the past.

------
msie
I can't speak for the rest of the points, but the point about Experts and
Experience is too general to the point of being useless. Ok, don't blindly
follow the advice of so-called "experts"? I shouldn't blindly follow the
advice in this article?

~~~
gsatell
No, you shouldn't, which is why research is linked in.

